# My Rollercoaster lol



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Well here it is, after spending a couple of years listening to a few friends stories about being in the CF I decided to join at my age of 36, finally got some more schooling, debts under control and a Pardon in the works. 

Show up at 8am sharp to RC with friend who used to be in the CF now we work together so he had no choice lol so the doors were shut and a Recruiter sitting at the computer staring at the screen/clock/screen/clock, now its 8:09 my buddy cracks a comment to the effect the CF is all about being on time, which doesn't register with me at the time, until 8:15 he gets up and slides open the door , but doesn't let use in and asks "how are we today" and my buddy replies"better if you were on real army time" now it registers! Iam in trouble and I have to diffuse the situation, so I quickly said I was here to apply, so we went forth.

One of my 3 choices was open Armoured Soldier, right on! so we did the paperwork and he looked at my references and asked I hope your friend overthere isn't a reference, I said yes why, no reply, we finished the paperworked and I thanked him for his time and we left.

Two days later he called and said he forgot to get me to fill in a Security Check form, which was not part of the PDF file download I allready obtained, and to his regrets Armoured was closed and to make another choice, OK by me so I picked Signal Ops seemed pretty interesting trade until a week or so later speaking with a few guys I knew stating something about high level security checks and with my past I have a very slim to none chance, so I asked what was the alternative-Combat arms​ Reserves just to get my foot in the door, so now I call down there see whats open and find something that interests me more than SigOp, which was Combat Eng that really sounded up my alley, so the Recruiter down there put me in touch with a person down at the CFRC who could help me with the changes.

So I called and spoke with the person I was directed to and we went through all the changes over the phone and was told  next week I would be called to come in for a CFAT which no call was received prob people are busy.
So I decide to head down there and face to face why I was told one thing and another happened and where the application is in the process, answer"it's in the process" OK and could you check to see if the changes have been made to reserves combat engineer, he just nods his head yep! OK I say have a nice day and on my way, i didn't feel to confident changes were made so called 2 days later and what do you know, not a single change was made in the computer, but I said to myself maybe changes were made on the file itself and just a matter of time for it to make it to the computer. 

My application has only been in for 1 month and a week and process takes some time, understandable, but if your your going to say your doing something, do it, if you cant at the time fine, say it, Iam by far a child and understand work load and honesty is everything!
Iam in no way slamming, venting, bad mouthing or  ranting the CF or CFRC this is just my situation thus far and hope any newbies are reading this some advice HAVE PATIENCE, you will need it, almost forget you put the application in, but sometimes you must check.

Overall it has been a experience!
That's all


----------



## Duredain (11 Jun 2010)

WALL OF TEXT!!

Lack of formatting and sentence structure made my eyes hurt after the first fourteen words.


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

hahahahahah mine to never really good at sentence structure, working on it!!


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Duredain said:
			
		

> WALL OF TEXT!!
> 
> Lack of formatting and sentence structure made my eyes hurt after the first fourteen words.



Hopefully a wee bit better lol


----------



## Duredain (11 Jun 2010)

Quite, I can read it now 

You should try finding out who your recruiter is (there are specific people assigned to certain letters of the alphabet), and talk to that person ONLY. Make sure to identify yourself every time and let them know exactly what it is you are looking for/trying to do. I bounced around quite a bit when I started my application process and since I have started calling my recruiter only, things have gone a lot smoother, both for myself and the people I am dealing with.


----------



## FastEddy (11 Jun 2010)

Duredain said:
			
		

> WALL OF TEXT!!
> 
> Lack of formatting and sentence structure made my eyes hurt after the first fourteen words.



Well there's no doubt in my mind, that you're a real sympathetic, caring and understanding person.

Presuming that all the alledged experiences of "Robbie4296" are factual, it doesn't paint a very efficient picture of the CFRC and persons concerned.

I applaud "Robbie4296"s tactful presentation of this SNAFU, also his perseverance and determination to become a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Presuming that all the alledged experiences of "Robbie4296" are factual, it doesn't paint a very efficient picture of the CFRC and persons concerned.

I applaud "Robbie4296"s tactful presentation of this SNAFU, also his perseverance and determination to become a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.
[/quote]
I see by reading the presentation it doesnt paint a good picture, but I dont think it's a deliberate act, they seem very busy and not all Recruiter's are the same-some work harder than others just like in the civillian world.
I wasn't even going to post the story, but it's my enrollement story and can't "sugar coat" it. I don't really think it's been all bad, at least they haven't lost the file.
I have read the post by Otis on contacting the RC and trying to apply some of his tips, so in a couple of weeks back down there to see the what process we are in.
Like I stated before, I'am in no way bashing the CF, if I didnt think it fantastic employer, I wouldn't even bother to apply, just some bumps in the road.
What is SNAFU?


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Duredain said:
			
		

> Quite, I can read it now
> 
> You should try finding out who your recruiter is (there are specific people assigned to certain letters of the alphabet), and talk to that person ONLY. Make sure to identify yourself every time and let them know exactly what it is you are looking for/trying to do. I bounced around quite a bit when I started my application process and since I have started calling my recruiter only, things have gone a lot smoother, both for myself and the people I am dealing with.


Get on that today, thanks


----------



## readytogo (11 Jun 2010)

im confused were u trying to get your file switched over to combat engineer reserve? or is that closed now?


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Yes I was trying to get it changed, I first called the Reserves to see what was open (Artillery and Combat Eng), then called the RC where my app was at and spoke to a lady who made the changes right over the phone, so position was open and changes were made, but when I called 2-3 days ago I was still in the computer as Reg- Signal Ops so I dont understand what changes were actually made. Hopefully this solves the confusion.


----------



## readytogo (11 Jun 2010)

absolutely it does....no big deal just got lost there for a minute ;D hopefully the madness will cease and your good to go Robbie


----------



## Eowyn (11 Jun 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> What is SNAFU?


Situation Normal All Fouled Up


----------



## FastEddy (11 Jun 2010)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Situation Normal All Fouled Up



Yes, that's very correct,  ;D but there are a few of us that use or prefer the Genaric version

Cheers.


----------



## FastEddy (11 Jun 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Presuming that all the alledged experiences of "Robbie4296" are factual, it doesn't paint a very efficient picture of the CFRC and persons concerned.
> 
> I applaud "Robbie4296"s tactful presentation of this SNAFU, also his perseverance and determination to become a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> ...



Nobody thinks you have, so stop apologizing. Please don't regard the CF as an employer, unfortunately that's the way too many have, its a Career Choice and a Way of Life. 

Like your positive attitude, it will stand you well.

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Like I stated before, I'am in no way bashing the CF, if I didnt think it fantastic employer, I wouldn't even bother to apply, just some bumps in the road.



The CF is an "Employer of Choice".


----------



## Robbie4296 (11 Jun 2010)

Called in today and found out who was handling my file as recommended, they gave me her number and I called left a message and wow she called right back what a relief, I had so many questions and she was so willing to answer all of them.
Indeed my file is still proceeding in the Reg Force SigOps because they have not recieved for one reason or another the Refferal Form from the Reserves that Combat Engineer was still open, but she did make notes on my file stating my intentions and waiting for the letter, and the file is currently in the career counsellers hands.
She told me to call over there(41st Brigade Edmonton) and check to see whats happening with the letter, left a message. So all in all I think this has been the most productive day so far!!!!
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Robbie4296 (14 Jun 2010)

Well another very exciting day, instead of waiting for the call back from the Reserve Recruiting center, figured I was in the area I would stop in and introduce myself and explain my situation regarding my Refferal Form.

We sat and chatted for a bit he called my file manager and got to the bottom of it, he just needed all my paticulars which my file manager emailed him and I sat there until it came through which confirmed the email was sent, and bingo he started on the Refferal Form and was going to be at the CFRC Edmonton tommorow so he would drop it off. Then we chatted about all sorts of non-military stuff for a good 30mins, thanked him for his time and effort and was on my way!!!!!

For those reading this post who are not familiar what a Refferal Form is, its basically a form that states a certain position is available and the CFRC can go ahead and sign the applicant up. In my case I wanted to go from Reg to Reserve.


----------



## McD (14 Jun 2010)

So Sig Ops Regular Forces is out?  

Congrats on going for what you felt was right. Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## Robbie4296 (14 Jun 2010)

Yes Reg Force Sig Ops is out for now, I shouldhave went Reserve's to start, just to get a taste of what the Army is like then make bigger decsions from there.
Not to say Sig Op doesn't interest me, I dont have that same feeling when it come's to Combat Engineer, and I was making choices very quickly.
As again owe lot's to this forum for it's advice, tips and guidance,  thanks much!!


----------



## Robbie4296 (29 Jun 2010)

As just with a rollercoaster, sometimes the ride goes up but it almost allways has to come down, had some good ups their for a bit, until the rollercoaster decided to head downwards.

Well talked to my File Manager over a week ago to make sure that the Refferal Form was in and changes were being made, she says yes she received it and changes were made and she just got finished sending in my Personal Screening form for background,credit ,etc should take a week.
Kind of wondered about that because a week before that someone said the same thing!!Anyhow told her I would be dropping off some documents(credit release stuff, pardon stuff etc.) for her, she said she would be happy to put them in my file,did I sleep that night finally things were REALLY going my way!!! all the T's crossed and i's dotted.

Now today the Rollercoaster starts it's decent downwards....................Called today just to check in to see if the documents were received and changes made on the system, not that I don't trust anyone I just have had trouble in the past, well File Manager is away but a really nice CPL helped me just typed my name in and I asked her to read off my trade, the reply almost made me drive my service truck off the road accidental"Signal Op" she says and the changes wont be made until I get my Refferal Form, so I explained the whole situation that it was already dropped off and this is old news.

She said she would call me back after getting my file, she did and she confirmed my documents were indeed there oh and found the Refferal form that was not entered into the system, she did it when I was on the phone and then she said she would send away my Personal Screening form, I explained  to her that my File Manager told me she did that on June 15th, and someone told me a week before that the same thing, she says "doesn't look like that was done sir"and did it for me, someones going to get alot of screening forms lol.

And the Cpl explained because I will have to get fingerprints done that should take 1-2months to get back, I asked theres been almost 3weeks wasted time and why would someone tell me they sent something into a process and actually the file never left the drawer nor paper ever sent, and didn't want to sound pestering or rude but we are supposed to be working together on this and I have done alot of work to get all the right things in order and it feels like some people aren't keeping their word on things, and realize Recruiters are people just the same and sometimes my own paperwork falls a little behind, but I never tell anyone I did it when in fact I didn't. And I wouldn't feel the need to call 2/week to make sure everythings in place.

Anyhow to conclude my File manager is getting posted somewhere else and have a new one very soon, I am hoping she will be just as helpfull as the  Cpl and  MCpl I actually have been dealing with and have taken time out of their day to help get my file actually moving forward after sitting around for almost 2 months dormat.
Overall it has been a very different experience and have faith in the system and looking forward to PT training now I know I have 1-2months until I hear anything back. I will still continue to call every once and a while to check up, but other than that the rollercoaster is hopefully on its way to the end of the ride!


Note: For newbies, this post is in NO way to effect or to say this will be your situation when you apply, different strokes for different folk's!!! And if it does, keep your head  together and calmly work the situation out with someone who can help you, everyone makes mistakes and it's not personal.


----------



## readytogo (29 Jun 2010)

Holy H#@@ thats some bad luck Rob, but hey like you said it seems like it might be turning for you!! ;D maybe with this new file manager things will start rolling better for you.  Good for you for not getting worked up and recognizing the process takes time and patience!!


----------



## Robbie4296 (29 Jun 2010)

Exactly, no sense getting worked  up, its much better to find out what happened, correct it and then proceed, everyone has bad days and sometimes bad weeks including Recruiters and flying off the deep end doesnt prove nor show them anything other than you can't control yourself, and not every system is perfect, but we keep our heads high and keep marching in hopes of becomming a Combat Engineer!!!.


Oh left 1 thing out, have a little appointment with the MCpl at the Unit Recruiting to find out exactly whats happening with my file and answer my questions. So hopefully when he types my name in the changes were made and screening form sent.


----------



## Robbie4296 (1 Jul 2010)

Well went down to meet up with the MCpl at the Armoury, he had answers for me, he said something to the effect that people that are applying who are of Native origions are given priority right now and that's what is taking so long. Well now I was very polite and blunt and said what does that have to do with 3 different people telling me that they will send my screening form in and 1 of the 3 (File Manager) actually saying she just got finished entering my trade change stuff and just sent in my screening form, and another manager on Monday saying she just made the final changes and for sure she will put in the screening form 3 people and 3 weeks later. This isnt a matter of time,or how long things take, things do take time , but when nothing actually done thats a waste of time, this is something entirely different. So he will look into it and get back to me Monday. Keep you all posted.


----------



## Robbie4296 (13 Jul 2010)

Well the rollercoaster has come to the end, got the call today from the CFRC, and as most said, regarding the variance to my Prohibiton order that would not hold up, didnt, it was a kind of a waste of time getting it changed, should have come on the forum before, but now the mission begins on getting it REMOVED, I will have to prepare a pretty solid case and present it like no other becuse I have no Lawyer working on it, lots of paperwork , and have this Prohibition order lifted completly, so as of now my file is officially closed.

I kind of had a feeling it would but allways like to think positive and hopefully good things happen, but at least this gives me more time to workout and who knows by the time all is clear, lots of Combat Arms Reg force would be open and can be a Engineer in the Reg force.

Not giving up on joining, just going to take a little longer than expected, and still keeping positive!!!


----------



## readytogo (13 Jul 2010)

Robbie,

        That is terrible news my friend, i will keep my fingers crossed for you and hopefully we will cross paths again :nod:  


Good Luck 


RTG


----------



## Robbie4296 (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks RTG,  hopefully we will cross again.
Good luck with the Med position also, any word?


----------



## readytogo (14 Jul 2010)

Not yet unfortunately....she said she would get back to me this week so hopefully that rings true.  Im finding it very difficult to not call every 2 hours(as my wife believes i should be)  Much like everybody else i am in a race against time with so few spots left open.  But hey im sure it will happen in time.

RTG


----------

